# On BBC news now Clacton does not welcome camper vans



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Clacton council have stated that they want to stop people parking camper vans on their roads or car parks due to the litter that they leave and the fact that they block peoples view.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Clacton*

Hi, never liked the place anyway, so they definitely won't be getting any of our pension. 
curlyboy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Silly bees, who deposits the litter when the mhers are not there.
Soft drinks cans mcdonalds wrappers.

Please explain to them that we drink red or white from a bottle, have our own cooking facillites etc.

Or lets all give the dump a miss


dave p


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Clacton*

I would have thought that anyone blocking the view of this dump should be given a medal. Clacton is welcome to its car parks and steets, I certainly wont be taking up their valuable space or spending my money in the town.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

One day the idiots that pass these local by laws, usuually with a lot of self interest behind them, will wake up and smell the coffee.
It is not the motorhome fraternity that leaves behind the litter !!!!!!!
The motorhome fraternity can be a good source of income to the local economy if treated sensibly.

I think i visited Clacton a few years back, it was such a soleless place it never really left anything to remember it by, all the car parks had height barriers if i remember rightly and being winter not one had anybody parking in them so being a motorhome where could i park !!!!!!! on the road of course.
So damned shortsighted as i bet those guest houses were empty too.
RD


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Clacton*

Just had another thought, the councillors won't care if we boycott their dreary town as they are probably quite happy enjoying the free holidays at the rate payers expense with the "twinned" towns in Europe anyway :wink: 
curlyboy


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Funnily enough Clacton wasn't high on my list of places to visit


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Ton at the end of Clac means village. Many minesweepers from the Ton class were named after similar places all ending in ton but they avoided HMS Clacton I believe as we didn't want the enemy laughing.

It's a shame really as the village of Clac trips off the tongue like St. Tropez or Perpignon.

It therefore becomes evident that people from Clacton are Clacs or sometimes known as Clackers and where other sayings come from e.g.
Cream Clackered - Knackered. 

So I shall have to cross Chav City off my list of places to visit but then realised it was on my other list of places not to visit already. 

I am not a resentful person but I do hope their pier falls down preferably when councillors are having their annual masonic meet.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I have no cloo where it is but the name kinda puts me off anyhoo. So am not coming to spoil its view or give it my litter so narr!


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Many principles are worth fighting for in this life - the right to park in Clacton is not one of them.


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll save my rubbish for Southend - another godforsaken dump.... :evil:


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*|Clacton*

Clacton - so good I named it twice!


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

i don't know how any one can leave litter in clacton , the winds so bad that it all ends up in southend anyway :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Clacton is a dump by day. AT night it's even worse. 8O I hate the place and your right Puss, it is deffo CHAV city. :lol: 

It's a tough call but out of the two it would have to be southend 8) :lol: 

steve


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Sad to hear all of you putting Clacton down!!!

Layla is one of my favourite tracks ever!!!

As far as the town is concerned, I believe it's beautiful, although last time I visited i couldn't see anything past all the bl**dy motorhomes and wine bottles!

Timotei.


----------



## gorobschnitt (Apr 5, 2009)

I saw this on 'Look East'. They interviewed a charming young couple who were honeymooning in a VW van on the front who looked like that they had never dropped a sweetie wrapper in their lives! They then spoke to a councilor who basically accused all motorhomers of leaving rubbish and, worst of all, emptying their 'personal' waste down the drains!

It appeared to me to be a load of old tosh!

Oh, and they can keep Clacton - it's a dump! (personal opinion and no offense meant!)


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

*SWING LOW SWEET CHARIOT!*

Anyway, BEFORE YOU ACCUSE ME of BAD LOVE, it's nearly AFTER MIDNIGHT, and I CAN'T STAND IT, and while I wish I could make you LAY DOWN SALLY while I was GOING DOWN SLOW, and you told me I was WONDERFUL TONIGHT....I have to face facts,..it's probably just the COCAINE talking,so, although I'M RUNNING ON FAITH, IT'S PROBABLY ME,....oh ok, I SHOT THE SHERRIFF (but i did not shoot the deputy!!!!!!).....I HAVE NO ALIBIS.....so i guess tonight it's just me, my WILLY AND THE HAND JIVE!!!!

Like I said, I just love Clacton (and the dominoes!)! And I'm sure he loves us motorhomers too! After all, didn't he sing that we had THE KEY TO THE HIGHWAY in this MEAN OLD WORLD, while in our new X250'S we pray....SWING LOW SWEET CHARIOT, take me FURTHER UP THE ROAD!!!!

sorry, it's been a long day.......time for bed!

Timotei.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Clacton is a popular seaside resort not a million miles from me, and is also a very popular retirement town. Not to my taste, TBH, but we do go there from time to time for certain shops (M&S, Argos, SportDirect etc).

However, personal preferences aside, it's another step along the thin end of the wedge which may see no motorhome parking anywhere along our coastline. Fortunately, Frinton and Walton are free of such restrictions ATM, where you can enjoy miles of golden sands and an unrestircted view of the new offshore wind farm :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that, according to planning law, one does NOT have any right to "a view".

I wonder whether, as an organisation, we could create a "class action" and sue the councillors for defamation, requiring them to provide proof - or even evidence - that motorhomers are responsible for litter, or have ever disposed of waste.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I live in the seaside resort of Skegness and during the summer season we have many motorhomes park up on of our seafront car parks and in various parking spots around the town etc and they never appear to leave any mess behind or cause any problems in our town. Our council is very fussy about litter and such matters and how our town looks to visitors is very important to those councillors who are responsible for tourism matters and I am quite sure, if motorhomes and their occupants were cause for concern, we residents of Skegness would have heard about it in our local paper by now! 

However, I must point out that during the peak weeks or after a busy weekend or bank holiday you often see our streets strewn with litter where visitors walking around in general, have carelessly dropped their litter without a thought or care for their surroundings! Every night and every morning the street cleaners appear like magic in order to clear up this aftermath all eagerly working to restore our town back to the tidy place everyone likes it to be. 

I am therefore quite sure the motorhome visitors who head for our town are typical of motorhome owners everywhere and I suspect the view of the Clacton council is based on the behaviour of only a very small minority of motorhomers anyway. If the visitors to Clacton are anything like the visitors to Skegness, then I am of the opinion, that it will be the public in general to blame for the vast majority of the litter on their streets and certainly not the motorhome owners who choose to visit and park there!

By the way, I've never been to Clacton but if this is how they view we motorhome owners, then I guess this is one place we will not be heading for ever! I just hope that those in charge of tourism there, treat other would be visitors with a far more friendlier and welcome attitude as otherwise I guess this resort could suffer like so many other british seaside resorts and go into a rapid decline due to lack of visitors etc! Mind you, after reading some of the posts in this thread Clacton sounds like it already has a bad reputation and I wonder why this is???? 8O 

Sue


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Clacton is a dump and I for one wouldn't want to visit the place (again) anyway. But if you think Clacton is bad the neighbouring area of St Osyth is ten times worse. It's a shanty town in the true sense of the word and no doubt houses the worst element of those that populate the streets of Clacton.

JohnW


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Well it wasn't on my wish list of places to visit :wink: and now I won't even consider it when looking for somewhere to go, I had heard of Clacton but it can't be the best place in the country as no one raves about it. Anyway if they can afford to live without the tourists in MHs let them get on with it, I would have thought any council/councillor worth his/her salt would encourage tourists of any kind esp in the present economic climate.

Perhaps the original poster on this thread should email a copy of this discussion to the Clacton council. I would also point out like Sonesta has that living in a tourist resort too, the minute tourists arrive of course there is more litter whether the tourist comes in a car/rail/bus etc

You should see Fantasy Island in Ingoldmells at the end of a busy day............but that doesn't mean every single person drops litter, just like every single motorhomer doesn't bring rubbish to a resort.

As for Clacton they can keep it.


----------



## Manx1952 (Sep 13, 2008)

The local news paper ran a competition and the first prize was a weeks holiday in Clacton

Runner up won 2 weeks


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Clacton a nice place to come from



went to butlins as a kid , where have the last 50 years gone


Dave P


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

Now, stop being churlish - see what you're missing!!!!!

http://www.clacton-on-sea.net/

http://www.enjoyengland.com/destinations/find/east-of-england/essex/clacton-on-sea.aspx

http://www.tendringdc.gov.uk/Tendri...d+Parking/SeafrontParkingMap-ClactononSea.htm

Enjoy

Cheers

David


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Clacton*

Where is Clacton?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Clacton*



teemyob said:


> Where is Clacton?


On the Essex coastline. Say's it all really.. :lol:

steve


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi everyone who care's where Clackton ! is if they don't want motorhomer's :lol: 
Brian and Marion


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Clacton is a popular seaside resort not a million miles from me, and is also a very popular retirement town. Not to my taste, TBH, but we do go there from time to time for certain shops (M&S, Argos, SportDirect etc).
> 
> However, personal preferences aside, it's another step along the thin end of the wedge which may see no motorhome parking anywhere along our coastline. Fortunately, Frinton and Walton are free of such restrictions ATM, where you can enjoy miles of golden sands and an unrestircted view of the new offshore wind farm :wink:
> 
> Gerald


I had the intense misfortune to live in Clacton (Holland-on sea - costa geriactrica) for many years until I could afford to buy a house and leave the place. Dead in the winter and cheap in the summer. As above, go to Frinton and enjoy the beaches and tranquility. Even Walton is Ok, brilliant for picking fossils off the beach as well.


----------



## RVNUT (Apr 8, 2008)

How about a bumper sticker - RVer's don't do it in Clacton and have no bloody intention of doing so!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We went to Clacton ONCE, and I am afraid that was enough. We had the misfortune to go out of season in an evening trying to find something and somewhere to eat (by car). In the end the only place that was open and serving food (it was VERY late - almost 6.30pm!) was the one we went to, the service was non-existent and the food inedible.  :x 

Funnily enough, we have little inclination to go back.  

BUT any place that decides to ban motorhomes is a blow to our freedom and is applying prejudice and discrimination to a section of the community and should be resisted. 

Many people would say "is it worth it?" - a view that I can probably endorse, but it is the principal of a group of narrow minded people deciding to restrict the lawful activities of others without any prior discussion that provokes a more aggrieved response!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I wonder who they will blame next, when the litter is still in the streets in a couple of years time after the motorhomes have long gone. :roll: Cyclists ? :lol: 

steve


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Penquin said:


> In the end the only place that was open and serving food (it was VERY late - almost 6.30pm!) was the one we went to, the service was non-existent and the food inedible.
> 
> Many people would say "is it worth it?" - a view that I can probably endorse, but it is the principal of a group of narrow minded people deciding to restrict the lawful activities of others without any prior discussion that provokes a more aggrieved response!


So you found one of the better restuarants then? You're very lucky the others were closed.

I can guess what happened - a couple of councillors (retired) with houses on the seafront decided that they didn't like it and got it voted through. Nothing worse than a person with a bit of computer literacy, too much time on their hands and an agenda.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Clacton*



CurlyBoy said:


> Just had another thought, the councillors won't care if we boycott their dreary town as they are probably quite happy enjoying the free holidays at the rate payers expense with the "twinned" towns in Europe anyway :wink:
> curlyboy


And they are doing this while motorhomers enjoy free overnight stops at the rate payer's expense. Why is it OK for some freeloading motorhomers to want everything for free yet at the same time bemoan others with exactly the same idea.

Who are the biggest scroungers?

I certainly would get very upset if a load of motorhomers started parking their vans outside my house and, though I am an avid motorhomer, I would do every thing in my power to get the near aged travellers removed.

Has it never occurred to anyone of this ilk that house owners etc do not buy/rent their houses so that they can continually look out upon a gypsy type encampment.

There is a world of difference between looking out on a row of parked cars and looking out on a row of huge motorhomes.

Residential streets are not there for overnight parking,


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Clacton*



oldun said:


> CurlyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Just had another thought, the councillors won't care if we boycott their dreary town as they are probably quite happy enjoying the free holidays at the rate payers expense with the "twinned" towns in Europe anyway :wink:
> ...


That has to be a balanced view and brimming with common sense. I second this statement.

However, parking inappropriately is one thing; leaving litter is another and I cannot remember a time when I have seen a m\home leave from anywhere leaving litter behind. I have however seen bus drivers stop and sweep out their buses into the road, cars emptying ashtrays and even at 80mph, some cars will chuck out a complete Kentucky Fried chicken box and wrappings on to the motorway followed a few miles on with a plastic empty drinks bottle.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I spoke to a friend of mine yesterday who works at Tendering Council (who cover Clacton) and they know nothing official about banning motorhomes on the sea front other than she knew about the TV program.

I guess they would be the last to know in the chain of command though as she works in the department called Parking Control  

stew


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Clacton*



oldun said:


> CurlyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Just had another thought, the councillors won't care if we boycott their dreary town as they are probably quite happy enjoying the free holidays at the rate payers expense with the "twinned" towns in Europe anyway :wink:
> ...


There own fault for putting height barriers on the car parks.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I think it's time that an official body, The British Tourist Board or whatever its called these days stepped in to this increasing problem, and removed Official Tourist ratings from Towns, Villages or anywhere else that actively discriminated against any tourists.

Let's face it Britain doesn't want tourists, home grown or foreign, it just want their money.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Clacton*



oldun said:


> CurlyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Just had another thought, the councillors won't care if we boycott their dreary town as they are probably quite happy enjoying the free holidays at the rate payers expense with the "twinned" towns in Europe anyway :wink:
> ...


Personally I'd offer them the use of my tap. Wouldn't worry me at all but then my living room is at the back of the house.


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

*clacton*

Where is Clacton?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: clacton*



ramos said:


> Where is Clacton?


The answer is in this thread somewhere. You just need to read through it. 

steve


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We have just spent the weekend in Brittany at Lesneven on a twinning exchange visit (sans camping-car).

We were hosted for three nights by the mayor in his home.

The town has 7,500 inhabitants.

By law, the town has to provide facilities for "travellers". 
Their site was in view of his house and was clean, orderly and they caused no problems to the town.

I asked him about the provision of Aires de Camping-Car.

The town actively encourages motorhomers to visit, not just because of the money that is spent but because of the pride they take in their town.

We did not actually see the aires but I have no reason to believe that they were anything other than excellent.

Clacton?

The majority of the UK?

We really have no idea!


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

*Clacton and motorhomes*

As regards to Clacton...I know that I can be an annoying little sh*t, but lets have some fun and hold an informal meet or a full blown rally, next Mayday 2010 on Clacton sea front and see what happens.
Anyone up for it?
Paul


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I wonder if Clacton ought to consider Blackpools brilliant effort..

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/lancashire/8049362.stm

Clacton could show its ahem... sea? Come to Clacton where the sewers of England meet in 'armony, just off the beach.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Er, does Blackpool have sand dunes as in the last few seconds of the film?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> Er, does Blackpool have sand dunes as in the last few seconds of the film?


They were illegal immigrants running down to a beach in France to get a boat to Blackpool. 8)

And 'ot pot I think is warmed cannibis.


----------

